# Linux Tage in Essen

## sven-tek

Hi!

Es findet das erste grosse Event im Ruhrgebiet statt, die Linux Tage in Essen.

3.12. und 4.12. 

Im ComIn, Karolingerstr. 96  (nicht im Unperfekthaus in Essen, das wurde zu klein)

Internetadressen zum Event:

Die Hauptseite, http://www.linuxtage-essen.de/

Das Wiki: http://wiki.linux-tage.linec.de

Flyer:

front: http://essen.linux-tage.linec.de/images/...flyer003-v2.jpg

back: http://essen.linux-tage.linec.de/images/...003-v1-back.jpg

Banner: http://essen.linuxtage.linec.de/images/elt2005-2.gif

Der IRC-Channel, irc.planet-school.de/6667     #LinuxTag-Essen

Die Location, http://www.comin.de

Anwesend sein wird unter anderen

* gentoo

* gnome

* Openoffice

* Knoppix

* Ubuntu

* tuxhardware.de

* TerraShop

* LOS! NRW

* ... siehe Webseite.

ich hoffe man sieht sich dann da  :Wink: Last edited by sven-tek on Tue Nov 29, 2005 8:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## equinox0r

nä also ich geh da nicht hin .. bin eh noch pissed nachdem uns wiesbaden unseren linuxtag geklaut hat ^^ *frust loswerd*

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich werde auf jeden fall hinfahren. das ist doch mal eine interessante sache  :Laughing: 

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *equinox0r wrote:*   

> nä also ich geh da nicht hin .. bin eh noch pissed nachdem uns wiesbaden unseren linuxtag geklaut hat ^^ *frust loswerd*

 

allerdings   :Evil or Very Mad: 

muss ja da schon fuers bahnticket sparen... bei den preisen heutzutage   :Mad: 

----------

## equinox0r

 *kil wrote:*   

>  *equinox0r wrote:*   nä also ich geh da nicht hin .. bin eh noch pissed nachdem uns wiesbaden unseren linuxtag geklaut hat ^^ *frust loswerd* 
> 
> allerdings  
> 
> muss ja da schon fuers bahnticket sparen... bei den preisen heutzutage  

 

lass uns näxtes jahr mitm auto aka fahrgemeinschaft nach wiesbaden fahren ..  :Smile: 

----------

## Anarcho

Ich werd wohl hinfahren. Kostet mich ja nichts.

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *equinox0r wrote:*   

>  *kil wrote:*    *equinox0r wrote:*   nä also ich geh da nicht hin .. bin eh noch pissed nachdem uns wiesbaden unseren linuxtag geklaut hat ^^ *frust loswerd* 
> 
> allerdings  
> 
> muss ja da schon fuers bahnticket sparen... bei den preisen heutzutage   
> ...

 

wenn du ein auto hast  :Wink: 

da wirds aber garantiert nen thread dazu hier im forum naechstes jahr geben - sind ja doch ein paar karlsruher (oder aus der umgebung) hier im forum.. muss man auch schauen wie dann die uebernachtungsmoeglichkeiten sein werden, wenn nix von den studenten (z.B.) angeboten wird, werde ich garantiert nur einen tag hingehen... aber wie gesagt..... abwarten  :Smile: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *kil wrote:*   

>  *equinox0r wrote:*    *kil wrote:*    *equinox0r wrote:*   nä also ich geh da nicht hin .. bin eh noch pissed nachdem uns wiesbaden unseren linuxtag geklaut hat ^^ *frust loswerd* 
> 
> allerdings  
> 
> muss ja da schon fuers bahnticket sparen... bei den preisen heutzutage   
> ...

 

auto ist doch noch teurer *g*

----------

## equinox0r

 *Scup wrote:*   

> auto ist doch noch teurer *g*

 

aber nich wemma zu viert fahren .. ka - wiesbaden sind ca. 150 km, macht bei nem verbrauch von 10 litern auf 100 15 liter, das macht etwa 20 euro pro fahrt, sind bei 4 leuten für die hin und rückfahrt 10 eu .. mach das mal mit der db-ag  :Smile: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

yoa...stimmt...naja..die bahn hat noch das gruppenticket..aber trotzdem...könntest recht haben =)

----------

## equinox0r

ja .. v.a. weil du dann 3 stunden anstatt anderthalb nach wiesbaden fährst  :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

naja..die kommt ne??=) nee..gebe ich dir schon recht..die bahn kommt NICHT immer.. =) und wenn se kommt braucht sie halt was länger

----------

## equinox0r

ich glaub wir sollten das solangsam in nem neuen thread weiterdiskutieren  :Smile: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

dem stimme ich zu. kannst ja mal bei der umfrage mitmachen wenn du willst  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## equinox0r

du meinst die aktuelle-distro umfrage? habsch scho  :Smile: 

----------

## // .Kn0rki

*anmeld*

man sollte sich übrigens dort anmelden, nur damit die ne ungefähre vorstellung der Besucherzahlen haben

----------

## dakjo

Der Förderverein Gentoo e.V. ist auch vertreten. *hint*

Also mit Stand und Vortrag von dertobi123.

Und es findet nicht im unperfekthaus, sondern im ComIn Essen, Karolingerstr. 96, 45141 Essen statt.

Nicht das Ihr da flasch fahrt.

----------

## sven-tek

*wink*

Hi! 

ich habe jetzt auch nochmal meinen Beitrag editiert damit es stimmt.

Man sieht sich, Gruss Sven

----------

## slick

verschoben: Deutsches Forum (German) >> Diskussionsforum

----------

## dertobi123

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Der Förderverein Gentoo e.V. ist auch vertreten. *hint*
> 
> Also mit Stand und Vortrag von dertobi123.

 

... dessen Termin nun hoffentlich endgültig steht: Sonntag, 15:30 im großen Saal.

----------

## aZZe

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... dessen Termin nun hoffentlich endgültig steht: Sonntag, 15:30 im großen Saal.

 

Na dann sollten wohl auch alle ihre Mahlzeit eingenommen haben und dir schön zuhören können.  :Wink: 

----------

## chrib

 *aZZe wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   
> 
> ... dessen Termin nun hoffentlich endgültig steht: Sonntag, 15:30 im großen Saal. 
> 
> Na dann sollten wohl auch alle ihre Mahlzeit eingenommen haben und dir schön zuhören können. 

 

Oder die sind so mit Verdauen beschäftigt, dass die Aufmerksamkeit flöten geht.   :Wink: 

----------

## // .Kn0rki

 *chrib wrote:*   

>  *aZZe wrote:*    *dertobi123 wrote:*   
> 
> ... dessen Termin nun hoffentlich endgültig steht: Sonntag, 15:30 im großen Saal. 
> 
> Na dann sollten wohl auch alle ihre Mahlzeit eingenommen haben und dir schön zuhören können. ;) 
> ...

 

Solange alle ihre Verdauungs Gase bei sich behalten, sollte das kein Problem darstellen  :D

----------

## Anarcho

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *dakjo wrote:*   Der Förderverein Gentoo e.V. ist auch vertreten. *hint*
> 
> Also mit Stand und Vortrag von dertobi123. 
> 
> ... dessen Termin nun hoffentlich endgültig steht: Sonntag, 15:30 im großen Saal.

 

Na super, da kann ich nicht weil meine Schwiegermutter 50 wird....

----------

## TheCurse

Sonntag kann ich leider auch net... Aber ich werd mir das ganze wohl am Samstag mit meiner Freundin anschauen gehen! Ist ja fast bei mir bei der Arbeit um die Ecke  :Smile: 

----------

## aZZe

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Na super, da kann ich nicht weil meine Schwiegermutter 50 wird....

 

Du hast dir die Antwort schon selber gegeben  :Wink:  Es ist deine SCHIEGERMUTTER!!!! Also ab nach Essen!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## slick

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *dakjo wrote:*   Der Förderverein Gentoo e.V. ist auch vertreten. *hint*
> 
> Also mit Stand und Vortrag von dertobi123. 
> 
> ... dessen Termin nun hoffentlich endgültig steht: Sonntag, 15:30 im großen Saal.

 

Melde mich hiermit unverbindlich dafür an.

----------

## aZZe

Sooo Leute! 

Stand ist aufgebaut, die Kisten sind am syncen ..... es kann losgehen.

Grüße aus Essen

----------

## // .Kn0rki

... die allerdings so um die 3mb pro stück haben

 klick mich an, jetzt!

----------

## TheCurse

Juhuu, die Leute von OpenOffice.org konnten sogar meine Freundin für OpenOffice begeistern, was ich seit einem halben Jahr nicht geschafft habe...

Der Vortrag "Linux und freie Software" (o.ä., erster Vortrag am Samstag) fiel ja leider mehr oder minder ins Wasser (der Referent und Beamer war nicht da... jemand ist eingesprungen), aber alles in allem war es ja doch ganz nett!

Bye,

TheCurse

----------

## aZZe

Alles in allem war das glaube ich ein guter Start der Essener Linuxtage. Tobias Scherbaum (dertobi123) hat einen meiner Meinung nach sehr guten Vortrag über die "Metadistribution Gentoo" gehalten, der auch sehr gut bei den Zuhörern ankam. Ich denke man kann mit sich gut auf 2006 freuen und auch darauf spekulieren, dass sich dieses Event im Ruhrgebiet durchsetzen wird. 

Etwas Kritik muss ich aber noch üben. Was auf jeden Fall besser gemacht werden muss von Seiten der Veranstalter ist die Publikation in den Medien Linux Magazin und Linux User. Über eine Info im heise Newsticker könnte man auch überlegen.

----------

## slick

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Tobias Scherbaum (dertobi123) hat einen meiner Meinung nach sehr guten Vortrag über die "Metadistribution Gentoo" gehalten, der auch sehr gut bei den Zuhörern ankam. 

 

FACK

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Etwas Kritik muss ich aber noch üben.

 

Ich fand die Wegbeschreibung etwas schlecht, denn fragt man einen typischen Essener nach der ETEC (wie auf der Anfahrtsskizze) landet man erstmal im Industriegebiet auf der anderen Seite der Stadt. Der nette Security-Mann dort hatte allerdings schon Erfahrung mit ver(w)irrten Linuxtag-Besuchern und konnte uns zumindest erklären dass das ComIn zwar zu ETEC gehört aber ganz woanders zu finden ist. Wir sind dann zum Hbf gefahren und haben von dort die S-Bahn genommen. So waren wir nach einer guten Stunde umherirren in Essen endlich da.

----------

## aZZe

Soo hier auch nochama der Hinweis auf Fotos von den Essener Linux Tagen. Ich hab endlich Zeit gehabt sie mal hoch zu laden. Ihr findet sie auf:

www.tuxcon.org/foto

und beim dakjo auf

www.dakjos.de

Gruß

aZZe

----------

## TheCurse

Puh, ich bin richtig erleichtert, bisher habe ich fast jeden, den ich auf den Linuxtagen gesehen habe auf irgendeinem Foto aufgetaucht, aber weder ich noch meine Freundin sind auf irgendeinem dieser Bilder zu sehen   :Smile: 

Ich weiß leider auch, dass mindestens ein Foto von uns existiert, beim OpenOffice Stand   :Sad: 

----------

